

How I increased conversion on my checkout form by 60% - pud
http://pud.com/post/87930228516/how-i-increased-conversion-on-my-checkout-form-by-15

======
emilv
And the user still has no way of ensuring the safety of the underlying
transport. How do I know the form is going to be sent over a secure link after
a push the button? Who will get this credit card? It doesn't say anywhere. But
the blog post tells me the info is going to be sent to a third party, but that
is not explicit in the form. I hate that "security" is all about meaningless
icons, not about being transparent to the user.

~~~
sunir
Security has always been mostly illusions to help us overcome our fears to get
through the day rather than real defense. So what if we all have our security
blankets to chase away the monsters?

The real security is using a credit card where you can undo the transactions
after the fact, which is amazing if you stopped and thought about it.

------
CPLX
Interesting to see that adding a useless drop down card type selection has a
positive effect. Would be curious to see A/B results for that aspect alone.

~~~
alttab
It would also be interesting to see the volume that produced a %15 uptake.
That's not statistically significant as a number in itself.

Also, enough things seemed to have changed at once that its hard to measure
what the true impact of any one change is.

Now, if they are sustaining 15% in 6 months, and it drops if they roll back,
then I'd be sold.

~~~
rdrey
Yes, seeing volume numbers would be useful, but I don't need to calculate
statistical significance to understand that their second form is much better.
So I have no gripes with the "60% increased conversion" or "15% increase in
conversion rate" statement.

Guessing game: I guess that the lock symbol and random GoDaddy SSL cert image
were the most important factors.

------
fishtastic
Can you simplify the form and save user's time by figuring out the type credit
card from the number? (IIRC, all Visa cards start with 4)

